# Hot Glue Guns



## Kenbo

Just out of curiosity, I was wondering how many of you use a hot glue gun in your shop and what do you use them for.


----------



## SENC

I use mine to heat my glue sticks. That makes them more useful.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 19 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Not helpful you clowns. ha ha ha ha ha ha. Funny, but not helpful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

I use it to temporarily attach multiple pieces of wood stacked together to hang cut or sand. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> I use it to temporarily attach multiple pieces of wood stacked together to hang cut or sand. Tony


So you use it to make plywood...? Crappy plywood...? Do you sand them into the shape of Texas when you get them glued up?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## jasonb

About the only time i use one, is to hold an inlay template on a bowl when routing a bowtie. Otherwise the 5 year old has me making doll accessories for her with it. Amazing how many kids diy videos there are with a hot glue gun, who knew...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks

I have one and use mine for various projects. Today I hot glued 45 degree cut offs to round small bowl blanks to bandsaw them flat for turning. Eliminated the cutting of round unsupported blanks in a bandsaw. Accident waiting for a woodworker.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## jasonb

JR Parks said:


> I have one and use mine for various projects. Today I hot glued 45 degree cut offs to round small bowl blanks to bandsaw them flat for turning. Eliminated the cutting of round unsupported blanks in a bandsaw. Accident waiting for a woodworker.



Learned that one hard way. Cost me new bandsaw blade.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

I use them sorta like my lathe- collect dust- I still think I have my dads ( passed in 1975)with the original glue sticks- I will fess up- I only think I have it- where I have no clue.  Kathie has my good one- what does she use it for-  I do not want to know.... she was under the sink fixing plumbing the other day maybe she was using it there... Like i said above what I do not know will not hurt me - I hope!!!  I better go down and look under the sink...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Once again the WB family brings the collective wisdom to solve @Kenbo problems. 
Good job guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> Once again the WB family brings the collective wisdom to solve @Kenbo problems.
> Good job guys



Thanks Don- But Hmmmm- you came up with absolutely nothing.... Just sayin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> So you use it to make plywood...? Crappy plywood...? Do you sand them into the shape of Texas when you get them glued up?



Actually I use it when I make the Hawaii cutting boards. It holds the pieces on the backer board!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> Actually I use it when I make the Hawaii cutting boards. It holds the pieces on the backer board!
> 
> View attachment 134126

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Actually I use it when I make the Hawaii cutting boards. It holds the pieces on the backer board!
> 
> View attachment 134126





Mike1950 said:


>



Connect the dots you two...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> Connect the dots you two...
> 
> View attachment 134127



Yikes Don is sorta sensitive tonight isn't he @Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> Yikes Don is sorta sensitive tonight isn't he @Tony


Sorry... grrr

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> Sorry... grrr


Hey no stealin the  lines and ya need to learn to speak CONUS instead of islander!!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

jasonb said:


> Learned that one hard way. Cost me new bandsaw blade.



And under pants?


----------



## Schroedc

@Kenbo I've used one to put a waste block on things to grab in the lathe chuck and to attach small pieces of wood to a larger waste piece for cutting on both band and table saws.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Typically use mine to stick pieces in the bottom of the mold for casting. Occasionally other goodies, but not anything often enough to recall.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

The whole reason for this thread is because I had to use one on the weekend when turning a small piece for my model build. It was way too small to chuck up and not shaped properly to place between centres so I had to hot glue it to another piece and turn it. Then I got to thinking if there were any other uses out there that others might have. A few great answers here guys. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD

jasonb said:


> About the only time i use one, is to hold an inlay template on a bowl when routing a bowtie. Otherwise the 5 year old has me making doll accessories for her with it. Amazing how many kids diy videos there are with a hot glue gun, who knew...



Same for me... except for the doll accessories.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jasonb

ripjack13 said:


> And under pants?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

I use mine to anchor the artificial duck head to the neck wire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Kenbo I just found out that you can use a glue gun to spin a web

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415

I use mine to glue small pieces to turn ... also use it to build dams on sides of bowls to fill cracks and incursions with epoxy ..

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Wildthings

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Kenbo I just found out that you can use a glue gun to spin a web


How cool is that! Betcha you could just use your air compressor hose right below a glue gun ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

I've used my hot glue gun to hot glue pictures of hot glue guns to my hot glue gun

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Kenbo I just found out that you can use a glue gun to spin a web



Obviously Mant. engineers at big swanky hotels are really busy................. says No one.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> Obviously Mant. engineers at big swanky hotels are really busy................. says No one.....


I am the Chief Engineer at a big swanky hotel thank you very much. Now if you will excuse me I have a very busy day starting with a 9 0'clock meeting for tiddlywinks and a 10 o'clock nap time before lunch.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am the Chief Engineer at a big swanky hotel thank you very much. Now if you will excuse me I have a very busy day starting with a 9 0'clock meeting for tiddlywinks and a 10 o'clock nap time before lunch.




SORRY CHIEF... hope yer knickers don't chaff yer behind in the tiddlywinks game... yikes it has to be the sea air.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> SORRY CHIEF... hope yer knickers don't chaff yer behind in the tiddlywinks game... yikes it has to be the sea air.


What is a knicker? It sounds like something from the mid evil days so I am obviously asking the right person.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> What is a knicker? It sounds like something from the mid evil days so I am obviously asking the right person.


Sorry- I will stick ta smaller words.... would not want to confuse the chief............

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

All BS aside it is great to build up the underside of shop made plywood dado inserts for your table saw. 3/8" plywood sits just a tad below table level on my saw, my saw has 4 places under the insert that are wider for the leveling screws of the factory insert to sit on. I place a spot of hot glue on each of them and press the new insert into place level with the top. If you use wood glue it does not bond well with the metal so when you pry the insert out it sticks to the wood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Mike1950 said:


> SORRY CHIEF... hope yer knickers don't chaff yer behind in the tiddlywinks game... yikes it has to be the sea air.



He wears capris not knickers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink

I use mine to decorate items

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> I use mine to decorate items
> 
> View attachment 134237
> 
> View attachment 134238


There is something wrong with you... Something very very wrong...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> I use mine to decorate items
> 
> View attachment 134237
> 
> View attachment 134238



Thats for the late night alcoholic stupor where you thnk you're falling off the seat....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Or, for unscrewing the bulb when Don comes to visit and slippin the ex-lax in his brownies.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

And you people wonder why I moved I did not want to stay on the mainland. Ya'll are twisted!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

rocky1 said:


> Or, for unscrewing the bulb when Don comes to visit and slippin the ex-lax in his brownies.


Yer sick, damn funny but sick.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Lou Currier said:


> He wears capris not knickers.



Yikes i should have known. Capris or skinny jeans....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> Yikes i should have known. Capris or skinny jeans....


He is talking about the shorts I had on in a picture when I got the wood Colin has now. I had lost about 30 pounds and used some old shorts as work clothes. You will not ever see any pictures of me in skinny jeans. I would punch myself in the face.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> He is talking about the shorts I had on in a picture when I got the wood Colin has now. I had lost about 30 pounds and used some old shorts as work clothes. You will not ever see any pictures of me in skinny jeans. I would punch myself in the face.



Getting wood is contagious?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> And you people wonder why I moved I did not want to stay on the mainland. Ya'll are twisted!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

When these jokers are done beating each other up and posting foolishness, maybe we can get back to some real ideas for hot glue gun uses. I used mine the other night to make skeleton hands for a halloween costume.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sorry, did not realize you posed a question only to showcase your handiwork... 

How big are they?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Ain't you a tad old fer trick er treatin Ken?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> I use mine to decorate items
> 
> View attachment 134237
> 
> View attachment 134238



A game of thrones?


----------



## Schroedc

I used one last night to glue a guide block onto a saw sled for cutting some angled pieces. It was easier than trying to find the parts for the adjustable fence thing when I only had three pieces to do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

Don Ratcliff said:


> Sorry, did not realize you posed a question only to showcase your handiwork...
> 
> How big are they?



Life sized. The are the same size as my hands. I don't think that you could relate without my blue lighter beside them though. LOL.




rocky1 said:


> Ain't you a tad old fer trick er treatin Ken?



Hell NO!!!! I love Halloween.



Schroedc said:


> A game of thrones?



Nope. 8' high grim reaper costume. A little modernized because the skull face and hands will be chrome. I'll be sure to post a picture when I'm done.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier

I use mine when doing small electronics projects, to seal casting mold seams, and to anchor items in a cast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> I use mine when doing small electronics projects, to seal casting mold seams, and to anchor items in a cast.



Lou, does the glue show up in a cast? 
@kweinert


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> Lou, does the glue show up in a cast?
> @kweinert



It is on the edge so it ends op being turned out.


----------



## kweinert

Lou Currier said:


> It is on the edge so it ends op being turned out.



So not an option for me unless I glue the base to the short side of the mold - which could work. 

Interesting thought, thanks for tagging me @Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Kenbo I found another use for the glue gun that you may not have known about. Check this out!





You're welcom*E*...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

Thanks, @Don Ratcliff , this thread was veering back towards topic and getting very boring.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

SENC said:


> Thanks, @Don Ratcliff , this thread was veering back towards topic and getting very boring.


----------



## rocky1

kweinert said:


> So not an option for me unless I glue the base to the short side of the mold - which could work.
> 
> Interesting thought, thanks for tagging me @Tony



Cut a piece for the top of your mold, take one end off, and make it a vertical mold Ken. Then you can cast it standing up in the mold, and glue it to the bottom. When you turn the bottom and drill your hole, the glue will all go away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## rocky1

For that matter, you could unscrew the stud in the stopper, screw it into the bottom of your mold and into your loofa, then cast it upright.


----------



## Kenbo

I had some stack cutting to do on the scroll saw today and I used the hot glue to put a small dab in each corner to hold together my blanks for the stack cutting. Worked great and it was a lot faster than using painter's tape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

